# Nintendo E3 2016 Stream



## Reindeer (Jun 14, 2016)

The stream can be followed on Twitch here and YouTube here.

I can't find an exact length of the livestream. Some sources say 6 hours, others just 1, others the entire day. There will be another stream tomorrow.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 14, 2016)

First full-length trailer of The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild:


----------



## NerdHouse (Jun 14, 2016)

So far they've only shown Zelda and Pokemon, right?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 14, 2016)

Chroma Red said:


> So far they've only shown Zelda and Pokemon, right?



Im positive that's all they'll show for today, tomorrow will be bigger.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 14, 2016)

Chroma Red said:


> So far they've only shown Zelda and Pokemon, right?


Yeah and they prob won't show any more of Pokemon today. They keep coming up with things to show from the new Zelda game and it's honestly getting really boring now. I love seeing footage from the game but they're really not showing anything new right now. They were showing off weapons and just killing mobs for an hour or so and that's cool and all but it's not anything new. Everyone can guess that the axe is slower than the spear after seeing them in the game the first time.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm not blown away by Breath of the Wild. The game looks really pretty and I like that they're expanding on the RPG aspect, but there's nothing that gets me excited. After an information vacuum that lasted 2-3 years, they're just talking about mechanics that aren't new game concepts and walking around in a relatively small area of the entire map. It's honestly quite boring.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 14, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> I'm not blown away by Breath of the Wild. The game looks really pretty and I like that they're expanding on the RPG aspect, but there's nothing that gets me excited. After an information vacuum that lasted 2-3 years, they're just talking about mechanics that aren't new game concepts and walking around in a relatively small area of the entire map. It's honestly quite boring.


BUT REINDEER YOU CAN CHOP TREES AND MAKE THEM INTO BRIDGES. SO NEW AND WASNT TOTALLY MENTIONED DURING THE FIRST 30MIN OF FOOTAGE.


----------



## NerdHouse (Jun 14, 2016)

They might not be new for games in general, but they are new for Zelda.

The Runes looks awesome. 
Hunting/Gathering/Cooking (and I assume crafting later) are all new. 
The different weapons with different stats is new (we saw a Traveler's Bow and another Traveler's Bow with Power+3 on it).

My biggest question is where on the timeline does this game take place?


----------



## Cudon (Jun 14, 2016)

Chroma Red said:


> They might not be new for games in general, but they are new for Zelda.
> 
> The Runes looks awesome.
> Hunting/Gathering/Cooking (and I assume crafting later) are all new.
> ...


The stream has shown Chuchus and Koroks so I assume the Windwaker timeline. The game also starts you off at a resurrection area so maybe at a point in time when there was no Link and the world needed one? The world is also rather overgrown and you find a sword in stone that is entirely rusted away with the description saying that great heroes used to wield it.  I wouldn't be surprised if the plot was somehow related to timetravel and changing the past too.

And yeah those are all new things for Zelda, but they're also things that you can easily understand from being shown it once, yet the streams take hours to present one or two things. You can understand very easily that there are diff weapons with diff stats from being shown a few different weapons, same with cooking and hunting, yet these streams are basically hammering these points to the point it's really boring.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 15, 2016)

Second stream can be seen here:






The stream will have information about Pokemon GO, Monster Hunter Generations, Rhythm Heaven Megamix, and a bunch of action/adventure/RPG games.


----------



## trea (Jun 15, 2016)

I think Ever Oasis looks adorable and fun. It is just exciting to have a new IP too. I will definitely be getting it!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 15, 2016)

Mario Party Star Rush main mode: Everybody is toad.

Everybody.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

One of these days there will be a rpg where all the characters are cats. I'm waiting Nintendo.

Kinda disappointed about Ever Oasis, looked boring and bland as hell. The cutesy artstyle and the chibi nonsense made it especially bland, tired of that artstyle. The penguin npcs were cute as hell though.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 15, 2016)

The wait is over. 
WAHluigi amiibo confirmed.


----------



## Marc Franks (Jun 15, 2016)

So exciting.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 15, 2016)

literally the only new thing for today I care about is Rhythm Heaven

and I don't feel like I need to actually see anything for it


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 15, 2016)

The Nintendo stream were really underwhelming, Zelda was cool and all, but I don't really see what it's about, and the pokemon part felt like they tried to show as little information as possible over as long a period as possible, wasn't really enjoyable, but the info we got was exciting nonetheless.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 15, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> The Nintendo stream were really underwhelming, Zelda was cool and all, but I don't really see what it's about, and the pokemon part felt like they tried to show as little information as possible over as long a period as possible, wasn't really enjoyable, but the info we got was exciting nonetheless.


I feel like an hour would have been more than enough for the amount of Zelda information they gave yesterday, but instead it was stretched out over 6-7 hours. It got really boring.

This second stream is a lot better. They're still taking it a bit slow but at least there's a new game being shown every half hour to an hour.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Dragon Quest VII is coming up now so I'm hoping we get a release date for it.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jun 15, 2016)

Wooo! Dragon quest! I love the series! I hope it gets to Europe soon


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 15, 2016)

Nintendo should just stop making home consoles and stick to handheld gaming. They've been nothing but disappointing for the past 5 or so years.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

Just announce Mario Kart DLC already. Animal Crossing NX looks out if the mix now.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

The Mirage game looks so cringily weaboo can't stand it.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> The Mirage game looks so cringily weaboo can't stand it.



It might be the worst Nintendo game announced so far in my opinion.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 15, 2016)

I just started watching the stream. What did Nintendo announce? Right now they are at Paper Mario: Color Splash.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 15, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I just started watching the stream. What did Nintendo announce? Right now they are at Paper Mario: Color Splash.



I like to pretend we haven't had any new Paper Mario games since SPM. It helps making the destruction of the series more tolerable.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 15, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I just started watching the stream. What did Nintendo announce? Right now they are at Paper Mario: Color Splash.


So far we've had:
- Pokemon GO news
- Ever Oasis (new RPG IP)
- BoxBoxBoy!
- Mario Party: Star Rush
- Yo-kai Watch 2
- Monster Hunter Generations
- Dragon Quest VII
- Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE

And now we're on Paper Mario.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 15, 2016)

Wait, they're bringing the Boxboy sequel outside of Japan? That's great.

What is Ever Oasis like?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 15, 2016)

I came here expecting nothing for Paper Mario


I am still disappointed


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

I hate to say it but I don't think we are getting ANY animal crossing.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 15, 2016)

That's too bad. We've been waiting over 3 years.

I still want to know what Ever Oasis is like. Considering it's title, I'm guessing it has something to do with the ocean.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't mind there being no AC.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 15, 2016)

every time someone requests a new animal crossing to be shown at e3/gdc/tgs/direct/etc nintendo delays the reveal another 3 months


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 15, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> That's too bad. We've been waiting over 3 years.
> 
> I still want to know what Ever Oasis is like. Considering it's title, I'm guessing it has something to do with the ocean.


Here's the trailer.

It's an RPG where you get jobs from an oasis town that you build yourself (functions kinda like the Join Avenue in B2/W2), and do those jobs in dungeons as you do story. You can switch between your party characters while on an adventure, and they all have unique skills that you'll use to solve puzzles in the world.
I didn't pay much attention during it, but from what I saw it looked pretty charming, but not charming enough to be an instant buy. I want to see some more of the game to see if I'm really interested in it.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't know, it just seems like another Zelda title mostly, and I'm not really a fan of Zelda. I'm probably not going to buy it.

Paper Mario Color Splash seems decent though. There's more than just red toads. I saw some green ones, a blue one, and a yellow one. We might be saved.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

alien51 said:


> Just announce Mario Kart DLC already. Animal Crossing NX looks out if the mix now.



I don't even think we are getting more Mario Kart DLC either...


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 15, 2016)

I didn't expect Mario Kart DLC either. The game is too old to have anymore DLC. There will most likely be another Mario Kart game next year or the year after.

What does everyone think about Paper Mario: Color Splash?


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 15, 2016)

alien51 said:


> I don't even think we are getting more Mario Kart DLC either...


I have honestly no idea what makes you think they'd announce more MK8 DLC.

Anyway, hooray... more Zelda crap...


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> I have honestly no idea what makes you think they'd announce more MK8 DLC.
> 
> Anyway, hooray... more Zelda crap...



Did you not see the tweet that Nintendo of Europe set out?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 15, 2016)

alien51 said:


> Did you not see the tweet that Nintendo of Europe set out?



Well link it to us!


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

Here you go

https://mobile.twitter.com/NintendoEurope/status/738777797125144576


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 15, 2016)

Not sure what to make of that, it's insanely vague. It could be hinting towards more DLC. Could even be hinting at an NX port with extra content. Could also just be that they messed up and it means nothing.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

The rythnm heaven megamix game looks cools but it isn't worth my money.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 15, 2016)

And guess that's it for E3.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2016)

Is there not a stream today?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 16, 2016)

isn't e3 basically over?

outside of some maybe on-location things or whatever

but the public presentation stuff all being more or less done


----------



## Cudon (Jun 16, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> isn't e3 basically over?
> 
> outside of some maybe on-location things or whatever
> 
> but the public presentation stuff all being more or less done


Yeah pretty sure


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2016)

My salt over Paper Mario is endless.

I reblogged too much hate on it.


----------



## Classygirl (Jun 20, 2016)

I highly doubt they would leave out AC as it is one of their biggest titles and moneymakers outside of Zeld and Mario franchises. I haven't watched the whole thing so can someone just give me a quick fill in about what the new console might be like and if they have said anything about console release date is it just called NX I want to get the details right to tell people what I want and have an idea the price range as it feels like a Xmas level gift unless it's coming out earlier...any quick info would be great I can't sit through hours of video ESP as I've seen titles listed already but just want to know console basic info without having to sit through a whole stream announcement session.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 20, 2016)

Classygirl said:


> I highly doubt they would leave out AC as it is one of their biggest titles and moneymakers outside of Zeld and Mario franchises. I haven't watched the whole thing so can someone just give me a quick fill in about what the new console might be like and if they have said anything about console release date is it just called NX I want to get the details right to tell people what I want and have an idea the price range as it feels like a Xmas level gift unless it's coming out earlier...any quick info would be great I can't sit through hours of video ESP as I've seen titles listed already but just want to know console basic info without having to sit through a whole stream announcement session.



NX wasn't mentioned at all.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 20, 2016)

fyi Nintendo also explicitly said way beforehand that they weren't putting out any NX info at E3

literally all we know at this point is that its scheduled to release in March of next year along with the new Zelda, and that was info also given before E3


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 20, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> fyi Nintendo also explicitly said way beforehand that they weren't putting out any NX info at E3
> 
> literally all we know at this point is that its scheduled to release in March of next year along with the new Zelda, and that was info also given before E3



Exactly, I have no idea why people expected info when they were literally told that there wouldn't be any.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 20, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Exactly, I have no idea why people expected info when they were literally told that there wouldn't be any.



there was probably a sizable crowd that just thought "oh they're just lying to surprise us", even though they had absolutely no reason to

like anyone who seriously thought this approach would be better than just staying silent on if NX info would be shown or directly confirming/teasing more NX info at E3 probably should not go into any sort of business advertising or anything of the like


----------



## spamurai (Jun 21, 2016)

I forget who it was, but a credible Nintendo twitter account like NintendoLife or someone like that tweeted that the NX is expected to be revealed in September... So not too long to wait really.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 21, 2016)

With the expected release date for March September does seem reasonable


----------



## Classygirl (Jun 21, 2016)

mmWell the reason I asked was I wasn't aware that they had announced no nx at e3 or the March date until I did some digging after posting and response that it is supposedly supposed to be coupled with a handheld that comes out end of this year i.e. Xmas and games bought online or who knows about other of if there is will be able to connect with the console that comes out in March and it estimated both around 500euros for both devices but had mention of a lot of separates..no game disk drive back compatibility and a heavy reliance on the cloud and letting other people use your connection to make your resolution better as well as more hand held games played and connected raising console game resolution...the patent info and heavy reliance on cloud sharing and no disk drive were slightly off putting as I dont have lightening speed internet and don't want to require opening up to the world to improve resolution on the gaming tv console part...but again leaks and rumors on patents..I really didn't know anything about it aside from the new Zelda being its flagship game for the new machine even if it is released on another console first. They mentioned a lot of intertwining and one of the reasons I kept my old Wii and never got the u was I still had backcombat to my GameCube...It seems like they may be replying heavily on cloud and sharing to make up for what it lacks in resolution and to get people to do part of the work for them by offering up rewards for doing that. But as one person mentioned if you are using someone else's box for weather effects and they log it off it stops storming they also mentioned the handheld no connection as having fixed some kinks with the 3ds so I guess what I got was strong on antioairacy you have to buy a drive if you want it, and strong on being a portable and a co sole connection, and using new tech like Windows 10.

  How do I feel about it as someone not so technical that doesn't want to need to rely on others to get better quality of gameplay...I was hoping for a new stand alone console do not mind at all the handheld pairing but no disk drive and heavy use of internet iffy  I like brining back speech with other players as far as the bits they are trying to keep tied into Wii motion they need to let Wii go but that's just me I have been waiting forever as I had a great Wii with back compat and the u did nothing for me for a totally new system so I guess will see what aspects they decide to use. I had not heard that Zelda and games for existing devices were all to be revealed but I do see they are trying to go a little further but Nintendo in my opinion needs to get back to the basics we love from them instead of further away I do get that that the u was to stop some who may have been messing with it for copyright reasons but going so far as no disk drive is a little hard core..Will see I would hope they just don't make it too complicated to the point you can't play it without opening yourself up to the world. My 2 cents on the research I did on the known and ru,owed nx and handheld pairing the latter which is aimed for Xmas and the  former for March as I hear after realizing the question I asked was only something that would be known by those more in the know before e3 so I apologize for that or if it was off topic I didn't know they had made that announcement. So for other people like me that's what I found about the machines which are a set they say for those not in the know so they don't make the mistake of asking.


----------

